# Olympus TG-6 and her maiden voyage



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Digital cameras for me have come a long way. These photos were all taken today. I used the software it came with to process the RAW jpeg files. I cant believe how great they look enjpoy the photos from today.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

really cool fall photos Sonder


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

thank you very much


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)




----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Very durable camera. I use one every day at work, if you can figure out how to get the flash to fire on demand in the dark let me know.. it takes good pics in the daylight.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The face in the middle of the cloud on the first picture is probably overlooked due to the overall quality of the picture.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)




----------

